# Fantastic E9 sighting



## OrionsGate (Dec 30, 2008)

Happened across this beauty just sitting at the curb in Wilmington, DE.
I could not quite believe it.


----------



## matt540 (May 22, 2009)

Wow beautiful!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Leo-RochesterMI (Mar 3, 2014)

Great car. One small project would be to change the hideous US spec bumpers and the aftermarket wheels.


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Leo-RochesterMI said:


> Great car. One small project would be to change the hideous US spec bumpers and the aftermarket wheels.


But those are sought-after Alpina wheels! One of my personal favorites.


----------



## Leo-RochesterMI (Mar 3, 2014)

OrionsGate said:


> Happened across this beauty just sitting at the curb in Wilmington, DE.
> 
> I could not quite believe it.


True to the wheels, I magnified it. But those US bumpers...


----------

